# New top poster on UKAPS!!



## LondonDragon (3 Jan 2021)

Congrats to Darrell @dw1305 for taking the top spot that I held for so many years haha  was inevitable!! Doubt I will ever catch you again 





Onwards for the 20k! Maybe @George Farmer can send you a copy of his book


----------



## papa_c (3 Jan 2021)

@dw1305 your wisdom and knowledge is invaluable to the forum, long may it continue!


----------



## DeepMetropolis (4 Jan 2021)

Congratulations Darrel!


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


LondonDragon said:


> Congrats to Darrell @dw1305 for taking the top spot


Thanks Paulo, @DeepMetropolis & @papa_c , but I have cheated really by making the same post 11,000 times. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (4 Jan 2021)

Lol congrats Darrel - I, like many others I'm sure, have benefitted greatly from your insightful assistance and huge technical knowledge on this forum. Thank you for your ongoing contributions!


----------



## Wolf6 (4 Jan 2021)

Grats  your posts are often a great source of insight for me  Keep it up!


----------



## noodlesuk (4 Jan 2021)

Great work @dw1305, your knowledge has enlightened me on many a subject. Thankyou!

Is there a (santised) Top Poster trophy being handed over from @LondonDragon


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


noodlesuk said:


> Is there a (santised) Top Poster trophy being handed over


Already done. I'm leaving it in the garden until I virtually transfer it to @Tim Harrison sometime later in the year.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Jan 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Congrats to Darrell @dw1305 for taking the top spot that I held for so many years haha  was inevitable!! Doubt I will ever catch you again
> 
> View attachment 159912
> Onwards for the 20k! Maybe @George Farmer can send you a copy of his book


No wonder were the best society look at those names


----------



## Zeus. (4 Jan 2021)

dw1305 said:


> but I have cheated really by making the same post 11,000 times.



No, you have shown 'Grit' in trying to enlighten everyone over the years


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Already done. I'm leaving it in the garden until I virtually transfer it to @Tim Harrison sometime later in the year.


Haha, I'm not worthy...
UKAPS is only as good as it's members and especially those key members like you Darrel. You've contributed an enormous amount to making UKAPS what it's become; pretty much the go to forum for all things to do with aquatic plants.


----------



## Kezzab (4 Jan 2021)

I've been convinced for a long time that @dw1305 is actually a bot. Thats all that can explain it.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jan 2021)

Kezzab said:


> I've been convinced for a long time that @dw1305 is actually a bot. Thats all that can explain it.


Now you sussed out my most successful forum addon!


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2021)

OMG top 5, do i really babble that much!?...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jan 2021)

Congrats Darrell, your such a great asset to the community.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Jan 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Thanks Paulo, @DeepMetropolis & @papa_c , but I have cheated really by making the same post 11,000 times.


Would 60% of those post be, "I don't use co2 but if I did..." and the other 40% is, "Looks like Iron deficiency"  Well done mate.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Would 60% of those post be, "I don't use co2


Definitely a few of <"those">, but possibly <"Frogbit"> and <"cycling posts"> have been my bread and butter? <"Iron deficiency"> has been a more recent spin-off, a bit like "Frasier" from "Cheers", but less entertaining.

cheers Darrel


----------

